# Razer's DeathAdder gaming mouse(Wallpaper included)



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2006)

wallpaper:::>*www.picfury.com/1w/1_1280x1024-1-th.jpg
click them to see bigger
raze them
*www.picfury.com/1w/deathadder_17-1-th.jpg

*www.picfury.com/1w/deathadder_09-1-th.jpg

*www.picfury.com/1w/deathadder_39-1-th.jpg







While we're slightly uncomfortable with the idea of wrapping our hands around something called a "death adder" on a day-to-day basis, peripheral-maker Razer seems to think there's enough gamers in touch with their dark sides to make its latest corded mouse a hit. Helping the DeathAdder earn its sinister moniker is the so-called 3G infrared sensor at the heart of the mouse, boasting an impressive 1800 dpi resolution, as well as Razer's trademark 1000 Hz "Ultrapolling" technology and a barely there 1ms response time. To keep all that precision under control, Razer's outfitted the mouse with rubber-coated buttons up top and some smooth-sliding Teflon feet on the underside -- lefties, however, are out of luck, as this one's tailor made for right-handed use. Look for the DeathAdder to hit just in time for the holidays at a not-unreasonable price of $59.99.
The Razer DeathAdder™, when placed in the right hands, will send enemies scurrying for cover. Its pinpoint accuracy and lightning fast speed are undoubtedly the finest in the art of fragging. 


	The right-handed ergonomic design with rubber coated buttons provide slip-resistant grip and improved comfort during intensive gameplay.

	Powered by Razer Precision™, the new 3G infrared sensor on the Razer DeathAdder lets you move 2.25 times faster when compared to a standard 800 dpi optical sensor. Before the enemy sees you, he’s already dead. 

Read about the Razer 3G Infrared Sensor 


	The Razer DeathAdder allows gamers to program their button functions while Razer’s Hyperesponse™ technology reduces latency.


	No action is too fast for the Razer DeathAdder. Its 16-bit ultra-wide data channel allows latency-free gaming on all battlegrounds. 

Watch the Razer DeathAdder glide and slide as you experience the true meaning of smooth gaming. 


With On-The-Fly Senstivity™ drivers, you can switch dpi settings right in the midst of a fierce battle! 


The fast response time of the Razer DeathAdder means you never have to wait for the mouse – no matter how quick you are. 


Always-On™ capabilities give gamers virtually no latency when the mouse goes back into action from idling.

source:*www.razerzone.com/Products/Gaming-Mice/Razer-DeathAdder-Gaming-Mouse/


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW
Can't wait to get my hands on it. $60 is a reasonable amount for such a product.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 3, 2006)

$60 for that mouse


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> $60 for that mouse


Hey dude dont be so surprised. Good Gaming mice cost even more than that


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2006)

hehe oops , i read it as Razer's DarthVader Mouse , and when i saw the pic i saw no resemblance of the mouse with darthvader,except the color. lol


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 3, 2006)

This mouse is looking


----------



## EagerBeaver (Dec 3, 2006)

Walpaper is cooooooooooooooooool................


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

EagerBeaver said:
			
		

> Walpaper is cooooooooooooooooool................


Double that mouse with a sensitivity pad...An ultimate gaming experience....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2006)

60$ for the mouse might be justified, but 1200$ for the Optimus is surely NOT! Am still in deep regret


----------

